# define R5 und eine AIO



## pupsi11 (30. Juni 2015)

hi.

eine von denen soll es werden : https://geizhals.de/?cmp=1230472&cmp=1127760&cmp=1276412      wobei ich zur GTX überhaupt nichts gefunden habe. 

 zum problem mit der fury x, der radi von der cpu aio soll oben hin. der der fury x oben hinten da könnt es zu platz problemen kommen.



 so mal grundsätzlich, passen die drei überhaupt in das R5?

Ergänzung vom 30.06.2015 19:10 Uhr: Top – 420, 360, 280, 240, 140 and 120 mm radiators. (A thickness limitation of 55mm for both radiator + fan applies on 420, 280 and 140 mm radiators) (420 and 360 mm radiators require removal of the ODD bay)

 das steht dazu da, heißt ich muss den dvd schacht raus machen?


----------



## nicyboy (1. Juli 2015)

Die passen ins Define R5 wenn du die pumpe oben montierst. Da passen bis zu 3x 140mm Lüfter rein.

Ich würde dir auch diese mal nahelegen: Raijintek Triton (0R100018) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## pupsi11 (2. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die ist es geworden


----------



## the_leon (2. Juli 2015)

Beste wahl!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Juli 2015)

Sehe ich anders


----------



## the_leon (2. Juli 2015)

Welche dann??

@ TE, nicht vergessen 2 PK-2 Lüfter zu montieren...


----------



## pupsi11 (2. Juli 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders



immer toll was in raum zuwerfen ohne ne begündung


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Juli 2015)

pupsi11 schrieb:


> hi.
> 
> eine von denen soll es werden : https://geizhals.de/?cmp=1230472&cmp=1127760&cmp=1276412      wobei ich zur GTX überhaupt nichts gefunden habe.



Die GTX dürfte der GT eigentlich in allem gleichen, lediglich die Pumpe kommt von einem anderen Hersteller. GT = Cool-IT, GTX = Asetek


----------



## pupsi11 (5. Juli 2015)

danke.  

die GT ist schon eingebaut


----------



## nicyboy (5. Juli 2015)

ist sie wenigstens leise ? Gerüchten zufolge sind die AiO von Corsair alle sehr laut, Pumpe sowie auch die Lüfter selbst.. Kannst du berichten?


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Juli 2015)

Die Lüfter sind Hölle!
Pumpe halt AiO typisch nicht laut aber sicher nicht silent


----------



## pupsi11 (5. Juli 2015)

nicyboy schrieb:


> ist sie wenigstens leise ? Gerüchten zufolge sind die AiO von Corsair alle sehr laut, Pumpe sowie auch die Lüfter selbst.. Kannst du berichten?



ich lass die mit maximal 1300 laufen und pumpe erhöht.  die macht ab und  zu mal ein geräuscht. stört michaber nicht.

auf den 1300 in games, man hört sie so gut wie nicht. sonst läuft die mit 1000-1050. 

die lüfter hatte ich mal auf anschlag gemacht. sehr gut für die warmen tage jetz


----------



## nicyboy (6. Juli 2015)

hier stand mist. bitte löschen


----------

